
Deloitte Thinks Diversity Groups Are Passé - joshbetz
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-19/deloitte-thinks-diversity-groups-are-pass
======
frgtpsswrdlame
It seems to me they're focusing on the wrong thing. See here:

 _“A lot of our leaders are still older white men, and they need to be part of
the conversation and advocate for women. But they’re not going to do that as
much if they don’t hear the stories and understand what that means.”_

This doesn't necessitate adding white men to these groups but rather making
sure that _leaders_ of all stripes interact with these groups.

~~~
badlucklottery
I noticed that too. If the leaders are actually engaged and act on what they
hear, this could be a real improvement.

But if it's just the usual we-care-but-not-enough-to-do-anything happy talk, I
bet they'll see the same groups reform by the employees who found them
valuable only unsanctioned this time.

------
MisterBastahrd
They're both necessary. There should be diversity groups to ensure that people
have a voice and then inclusion councils to make sure that they're heard by
people who need to hear them most.

